# An Erring Conscience? -- James Durham



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2008)

Extracts from _Heaven Upon Earth_ (1685) by James Durham:

An erring conscience? « James Durham Thesis


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2008)

Some James Durham « James Durham Thesis (June 14, 2008)


----------

